# London CC drinks and curry night: Friday 2 August



## User (3 Jul 2013)




----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2532208, member: 1314"]Ok peeps.

As you know all *who don't have to take a day off to get a Friday night out in London *are invited and welcome from Belfast, the Welsh Valleys, Glasgow City, north, south, east and west of everywhere. London welcomes all. We especially welcome peeps who specialise in pub talk, swearing eternal love for their mates and for long lost friends, romanticise shared adventures, discuss gear ratios and tell tall tales. Especially about tall tales about Tall Martin who will have just returned from LEL!!!!!

Laters all

User. Love you all x

PS. Been bloody half-a-year since the Christmas bash! I'll post a link in commuting as well.[/quote]

FTFY. Once again, what's wrong with Saturday?


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Jul 2013)

If you hand over money beforehand - get a receipt. They forgot that I'd given them three hundred quid.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jul 2013)

Damn! I've got a hot date with my Carbon Footprint on the same day at Gatwick. I hope you all have a lot of fun. Well done User.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jul 2013)

Can't you do it monday 5th instead? i'm down then.....


----------



## Maz (5 Jul 2013)

Thanks for the invite but it's too far for me.
If was down in The Big Smoke or close by on the day, I'd join you.


----------



## srw (5 Jul 2013)

As signalled elsewhere - quite possibly. Mrs W is gallivanting at the other end of the country.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jul 2013)

I shall be arriving back in London on Friday after a little cycling jaunt with a few other ccers. I'm tempted, but will probably be asleep and finding walking hard


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2013)

Why is it always in South West London huh? Well? Absolute pain to get to and to get home from.


Will someone make sure I get a suitable tube train to meet my last train home. Thanks.


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> Why is it always in South West London huh? Well? Absolute pain to get to and to get home from.


 
You have a bike don't you???


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> You have a bike don't you???


 You weren't in Dieppe were you? You have no idea of the trouble I can get into when I start to mix alcohol and bike


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

I'm with Martin. Can't be doing with traipsing from SE London to SW London and back.
In the middle somewhere then yes.
Sorry.


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2534421, member: 1314"]Ok - as I likes Ian. Howsa about The Stage Door again?[/quote]
Mine was kind of tongue in cheek. If I'm fit after LEL I'll be along. I quite like the idea of a curry!!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> Such hard work sitting on the Tube? Some of us will traipse further.


 


Train AND tube....


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> Such hard work sitting on the Tube? Some of us will traipse further.


And some of us would traipse further still* if it was on a Saturday*.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> Yes indeed


 


OK let's make this easier....I just don't do in then out... Into London yes, Into London and out again... no


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2013)

There's a strange Indian near Waterloo that's meant to be quite good. By strange, I mean it has double decker tables which could be an issue if some people,  , have more than the recommended amount of Cobra beer.


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2534486, member: 1314"]Ok - I'll change the venue to The Stage Door. I'll pop into the pub tonight and have a word. Then I'll publicise the venue change.[/quote]
And a curry afterwards: http://www.bangaloreuk.com/


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2013)

Or just have a couple of ridiculously expensive drinks in the SD and wander to the restaurant for food?


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2534851, member: 1314"]Anyone want to join me for a quick couple tonight in SD, I'll be there about 5.30ish.[/quote]

Too late I'm home now!


----------



## martint235 (5 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2534922, member: 1314"]Can't you ride back?[/quote]

a. Back where? I work in Croydon and would have headed to central London rather than home and b. in this heat, feck off!


----------



## srw (5 Jul 2013)

I want you next time I have to negotiate something.

I'm working in Guildford that day, so you can upgrade me to a definite. I rather think I might be heading back to Guildford afterwards.


----------



## Mark Grant (5 Jul 2013)

Will everyone be able to sit down at a table to eat this take away?
I can't be eating standing up juggling onion bhajis, popadums & beer!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

Hey... please don't change your plans on my account. Really!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2535613, member: 1314"]Too late! Waterloo is more central, anyway, so makes sense.[/quote]

Well I haven't said if I can make it yet.










oh go on then, count me in. Though still think you shouldnt have changed it.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2013)

2535809 said:


> Don't feel you have to.




Ok. Sorry User, count me out.


----------



## redfalo (6 Jul 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (6 Jul 2013)

Ja, Ich auch. I might even bring the Brom and wobble home like I did at Christmas.


----------



## Wobblers (9 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2538362, member: 1314"]I'll be checking The Bangalore out tonight and see if they'll cut a deal to deliver to the pub.[/quote]

Bangalore? That's a long way to deliver. Are you sure it'll still be hot when it arrives?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2013)

to make things easier. Why don't you just ask them to make up a good selection of dishes for 30 people.


----------



## martint235 (9 Jul 2013)

Why don't we just go to the Bangalore to eat? It's £4.50 a pint in the SD.

That aside, thanks for organising User. (it sounds hard work, going drinking in a pub, eating indian meals etc). I'll be kind of busy right up to the day though so will be a late orderer of food!


----------



## Andrij (9 Jul 2013)

McWobble said:


> Bangalore? That's a long way to deliver. Are you sure it'll still be hot when it arrives?



Yes, pretty sure it will still be hot in Bangalore.


IGMC...


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2539941, member: 1314"]I'll do that.[/quote]



It was only a suggestion lol...perhaps ask others if they are ok with that.


----------



## Mile195 (9 Jul 2013)

Can I just ask, you say food's on at 9pm, but turn up whenever. What time is the area booked from? 9pm start is quite a long time for me to hang around at work first, but if people are going to be there from, say, 7pm then I'd like to swing by for a short while.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2013)

Mile195 said:


> Can I just ask, you say food's on at 9pm, but turn up whenever. What time is the area booked from? 9pm start is quite a long time for me to hang around at work first, but if people are going to be there from, say, 7pm then I'd like to swing by for a short while.


 


Knowing some of these beer monsters.. get there for 5 and you will have company


----------



## Mile195 (9 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Knowing some of these beer monsters.. get there for 5 and you will have company


Sounds good. I almost certainly will then - if not for the beer and the company, but also to prove that in real life, I'm not actually a dog who likes to sleep on bicycle pedals...


----------



## thefollen (9 Jul 2013)

In the diary.

Beforehand can we set up a mass drag race over Waterloo Bridge? Last place must do the the Phaal forfeit.


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2013)

I took 40-odd international colleagues to the Bangalore's sister restaurant in the City for a meal last week. It was probably the first time some of them had _seen_ a curry. I had no complaints, and there was plenty of food at the milder end of the spectrum.


----------



## Snail Bait (10 Jul 2013)

Don't think I know you but I do know some Friday peeps and I do like a good curry so can I come?


----------



## Wobblers (10 Jul 2013)

2540053 said:


> Yes


 
I never realised your name was actually "Everyone".


----------



## Wobblers (10 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It was only a suggestion lol...perhaps ask others if they are ok with that.


 
FFS Ian, will you stop making trouble! [1] 


[1] That's a job best left to Long Martin, after he's had a few.


----------



## Snail Bait (10 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2541189, member: 1314"]Hey, open invite! The more the merrier. :-)[/quote]
Lovely. Please count me in then on the wimpy korma table with extra naan and samosas.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (10 Jul 2013)

Chicken dansak, jeera rice and Peshwari naan for me please


----------



## martint235 (11 Jul 2013)

Assuming I do make it, I'd like hot please.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (11 Jul 2013)




----------



## AnythingButVanilla (15 Jul 2013)

I'm happy to eat whenever and will stock up on Scampi Fries and Mini Cheddars to keep myself going. Himself will also be joining me if you need approx. numbers.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2013)

I'm easy on timing. If there's 30 of us it may take a while to get served etc. My last train is around 11.30


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2013)

I'm happy to stay in the pub.


----------



## Snail Bait (16 Jul 2013)

8pm for me cos I'll be a bit pissed by 9 if I've been drinking on an empty stomach.


----------



## Snail Bait (16 Jul 2013)

Gosh. How clever. It beeped out my rude word. Wish I'd had one of those when I was giving some primary school children a tour at work the other day!


----------



## clarion (19 Jul 2013)

We may be around for drinks (with the bairn!), but we couldn't stay late for dinner. And the lad may need feeding at some point, which isn't very compatible with an overcrowded pub.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2013)

Make sure you get some hot stuff...


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2013)

I won't be around Mon/Tues to confirm or otherwise my attendance so will just put I'm a maybe.


----------



## HaloJ (25 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2565280, member: 1314"]No. You're coming. I'll put the order in for you - aromatic slightly hotter than average lamb rogan with garlic nan. All the best for LEL by the way.[/quote]


Martin loves it when you're so masterful. 

There's a chance we'll be there, just trying to persuade @Martok


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (25 Jul 2013)

That's Martin told then. I'm a bit scared of Crockers now.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2565280, member: 1314"]No. You're coming. I'll put the order in for you - aromatic slightly hotter than average lamb rogan with garlic nan. All the best for LEL by the way.[/quote]

Can we aim for something around vindaloo heat please. And several pints of very cold lager. Ta.


----------



## martint235 (25 Jul 2013)

2565800 said:


> We need that photo of Long Martin and his mini me again


 
No we don't


----------



## martint235 (25 Jul 2013)

HaloJ said:


> Martin loves it when you're so masterful.
> 
> There's a chance we'll be there, just trying to persuade @Martok


 
Be good to see you both again. I'm hoping to still be alive by next Friday.


----------



## HaloJ (25 Jul 2013)

@User1314 I've just been told by @Martok that yes we shall be in attendance and up for food.


----------



## Andrij (30 Jul 2013)

I know what I'm about to propose will be heresy to some, but...

Anyone up for grabbing some grub _before_ heading to the pub? I'll be out of the office (near Monument) by 17:30 at the latest. I'm open to suggestions for places to feed between here and the pub.

Who's interested?


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Jul 2013)

Andrij said:


> I know what I'm about to propose will be heresy to some, but...
> 
> Anyone up for grabbing some grub _before_ heading to the pub? I'll be out of the office (near Monument) by 17:30 at the latest. I'm open to suggestions for places to feed between here and the pub.
> 
> Who's interested?


 
I might well be. I'm in Borough High Street


----------



## Snail Bait (30 Jul 2013)

I need food if I'm going to have a drink. I'm on Whitehall.


----------



## Wobblers (1 Aug 2013)

My apologies for the provincial question from the country hick, but are there safe places to lock bikes up nearby, or will I have to d-lock it to my ankle?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (1 Aug 2013)

Is it the same place as the Christmas drinks? I locked my bike about a five minute walk from there, on the main road, and it was fine. There's probably closer places but I don't really go to Waterloo that often.


----------



## Andrij (1 Aug 2013)

Adrian, surely there must be places closer than Brompton for locking up bikes?!


----------



## srw (1 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2576499, member: 1314"]Venue is same place as xmas. I'm going to try and get my bike into the pub. If I had a lock I would leave it at the bike lock place at Waterloo Station.[/quote]

For those who don't know where this is (or who aren't lucky enough to have secure accommodation within 100 yards of a station that directly serves Waterloo) - outside the pub take the ramp directly in front of you, up past the Boris Bikes. There's a large double-decker bike parking area at the top. There are also bike racks on several of the platforms at Waterloo, but you'll need a ticket to access them.


----------



## Wobblers (1 Aug 2013)

2576737 said:


> The walk would be good for him.


 
Ahem. I don't have a B R O M P T O N. Or indeed one in lower case. And these days I can't walk more than two miles without some pain.


----------



## ttcycle (1 Aug 2013)

Sorry to miss you lovely people but I'm now not able to come out tomorrow. Have a fantastic time!


----------



## martint235 (1 Aug 2013)

What time are we starting? I'm still hoping to be there aches and pains allowing


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (1 Aug 2013)

martint235 said:


> What time are we starting? I'm still hoping to be there aches and pains allowing


 
Will we get to take turns stroking your medal?


----------



## User10571 (1 Aug 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Will we get to take turns stroking your medal?


Euph?

Sorry, Wrong forum.


----------



## thefollen (2 Aug 2013)

Hi all, is this happening tonight? What's the plan?


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2013)

Is there an upstairs at the Stage Door now? And how late is very late? I'll be leaving around 8.30-9


----------



## arallsopp (3 Aug 2013)

In keeping with my new found trend of surfacing some hours after Long Martin passes through, can I just quickly add that I will be there. Which is to say was. And a lovely was it is too.


----------



## martint235 (3 Aug 2013)

arallsopp said:


> In keeping with my new found trend of surfacing some hours after Long Martin passes through, can I just quickly add that I will be there. Which is to say was. And a lovely was it is too.


You were there? I left much later than originally planned (in keeping with my ditching of plans). 

That was a good evening. Great to meet everyone. Not so great to have an unplanned trip to Bexleyhell and a taxi back to home.


----------



## HaloJ (3 Aug 2013)

Cripes did I feel rough this morning. A hangover from 5 bottles of corona.  Tried to cure it with a bacon sandwich but my brain still feels mushy.

Really lovely to see everyone and sorry I didn't get to chat with you all (@McWobble, @Mice, @arallsopp)


----------



## Wobblers (3 Aug 2013)

Well, what a splendiferous evening that was. I got to speak to Mice - the first time in _ages_. And all too briefly to HaloJ - the first time in _years_! There was also the opportunity to admire Martin's LEL medal - and confirm it wasn't actually made out of chocolate. I have to say Martin that I did object to Adrian unfairly comparing you to the head orc from Lord of the Rings. You're just an ordinary one.  (Oh... and well done!) The late appearance of Arallsopp was particularly welcome.

The ride back to CoG's place will remain in the Cycle Chat annals of Legend forever. In retrospect, perhaps we should have realised that cycling back was perhaps not the best idea when CoG had a clipless moment at the second set of lights. But, undeterred, we forged onwards. Into the teeth of a thunderstorm. Complete with torrential downpour. We were soaked in seconds. But at least it wasn't cold. After a brief regrouping on the pavement, CoG collided with an inconsiderately placed bollard. And fell off. I suggested the train might be an idea. CoG demurred, so we forged onwards, the streets now more akin to rivers. I was very glad I was on the Galaxy, with its mudguards rather than the Cannondale which would have been an even more soggy affair. After a few more miles of swimming cycling we were halted by a set of lights which had the effrontery to be red. Whereupon CoG fell off. An onlooker rushed over to check that CoG was okay "It's all right, I'm just drunk". I suggested getting the train. CoG assured me about the efficacy of BEER as a pain killer, so we splashed onwards - after all, it's only blood isn't it?

Our arrival at CoG towers was sadly lacking in the thoroughly deserved fan fare of heralds, brass bands, fireworks. Instead, CoG banged on the door (this now being the wrong side of 1am)

- "What are you doing??"
- "I forgot my keys"
- "FFS, User, if this comes up in court I'll have to say that you deserved it!"

Surprisingly Mrs CoG not merely didn't bash him over the head with a clue by four, but instead made us a rather tasty curry! Much more forgiving than I would be... 

So, all in all, I'm very glad I made the effort to come down from that bleak wilderness called "Birmingham". Thanks User.

(Edited for spelling)


----------



## Mice (4 Aug 2013)

McWobble said:


> Well, what a splendiferous evening that was. I got to speak to Mice - the first time in _ages_. And all too briefly to HaloJ - the first time in _years_! There was also the opportunity to admire Martin's LEL medal - and confirm it wasn't actually made out of chocolate. I have to say Martin that I did object to Adrian unfairly comparing you to the head orc from Lord of the Rings. You're just an ordinary one.  (Oh... and well done!)
> 
> The ride back to CoG's place will remain in the Cycle Chat annals of Legend forever. In retrospect, perhaps we should have realised that cycling back was perhaps not the best idea when CoG had a clipless moment at the second set of lights. But, undeterred, we forged onwards. Into the teeth of a thunderstorm. Complete with torrential downpour. We were soaked in seconds. But at least it wasn't cold. After a brief regrouping on the pavement, CoG collided with an inconsiderately placed bollard. And fell off. I suggested the train might be an idea. CoG demurred, so we forged onwards, the streets now more akin to rivers. I was very glad I was on the Galaxy, with its mudguards rather than the Cannondale which would have been an even more soggy affair. After a few more miles of swimming cycling we were halted by a set of lights which had the effrontery to be red. Whereupon CoG fell off. An onlooker rushed over to check that CoG was okay "It's all right, I'm just drunk". I suggested getting the train. CoG assured me about the efficacy of BEER as a pain killer, so we splashed onwards - after all, it's only blood isn't it?
> 
> ...



It was great to see you too McWobble - it's been way too long.

Your post had me laughing out loud - absolutely hilarious!! What a trip to CoG Towers!! I'm glad everyone recovered enough to do a bit of the Free Cycle and I look forward to seeing you again soon.

Mice


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2013)

I got into Central London after a frustrating afternoon at work to realise that not only was the meet not at the pub I thought it was at but that there were more other pubs in the vicinity than I really wanted to check out - and by that stage I wasn't in the mood for company. So I went back to my flat in Guildford to sleep it off. I woke up early enough to drive home for a solitary breakfast in bed and then a ride into London, where a picnic in St James's Park and a chance encounter with Mice, McWobble, CoG and CoG jr restored equanimity.

Into London, 3 laps of the closed road pootling course and the ride home added up to 81 miles in all.


----------



## Wobblers (4 Aug 2013)

It was a pleasant surprise to bump into you yesterday, srw. Shame you didn't quite make it to the pub on Friday!


----------



## Puzzler (5 Aug 2013)

Twas marvellous to finally meet some of you.

Hope your leg recovers quickly, CoG.


Puzzler/Mr AnythingButVanilla


----------

